# Spacematics ?



## bushpilot (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont see alot of talk about spacematics....surely im not 
the ONLY spacematic owner...

Mine's having the crown replaced, but i have a 625.22.141

mine looks EXACTLY like --->


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 1, 2008)

70 views and no one else owns a spacematic ?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 9, 2006)

Not yet, but high on my search list. Hope to find a couple of my favourites soon. :-!


----------



## b42_bassist (Apr 5, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, I *almost* bought a Spacematic GMT yesterday...but went with the B-42 Marinemaster instead (white). I really liked the look of the Spacematic. Although, admittedly, initially I was not that impressed...but the more I looked at it the more I liked it, and liked how it was much more unusual of a design. The primary thing that held me back was the price of this pre-owned piece I was looking at. Some of the lack of information on the Spacematics was also in the back of my mind. I still think about that GMT, however, and if I could afford two watches, I would probably buy it also.


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

I just picked one up a little while ago and love it. I have a post on the forum with the details.


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 1, 2008)

im digging for the photos of mine...and ill take 
MORE photos of it when it coms back.

i cant wait to begin wearing it again.

sounds stupid to be so emotional about a watch.
oneday ill pick up a fortis chrono alarm too...ill sell
a few motorcycles and use the cash if i have too !


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

The Spacematic is a _great_ piece of modern design b-)

Here's mine:










Cheers


----------



## mavewave (Jan 25, 2008)

there we go, initially was kind of sceptical about spacematic (If i am not wrong, some spacematic are running on capacitor) But then... it was always on my wrist until the arrival of U1...


----------



## AngrymanXL (May 26, 2008)

Hi There.

I've recently purchased a Spacematic GMT and the dealer could not find the Case Number on the watch.
Could someone please tell me where abouts it is? The Fortis Website told me it should be on the bottom of the watch but the only number on there is the model number (624.22.148.1)

Thanks.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

here you go, I am guessing this is what you have. 
model number attached.



*SPACEMATIC*
*GMT*
Automatic 2893-2
624.22.11 M


----------



## billips1002 (Apr 10, 2007)

I own a cream dial Spacematic day/date automatic w/ exhibition caseback. I love mine. It's very substantial and the simple design speaks to me. It's also very easy to read at a glance.

I want to buy a B-42 Marinemaster black dial watch soon but the local AD is no longer selling Fortis. Does anyone have an AD suggestion? I'm in metro Detroit. I'm open to purchasing over the phone as well... I don't need to see the watch in person.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

*spacematic matte finish*

I love the spacematic matte finish. The watch feels extremely small, compared to a 6r15 diver. Bracelet is thin at only 3mm thick. Awesome blasted matte finish!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2008)

I really love my spacematic gmt. I was wondering what the stamp number on the back means. Mine is 624.22.148.1
Is that an individual serial or just a model number?


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I really love my spacematic gmt. I was wondering what the stamp number on the back means. Mine is 624.22.148.1
> Is that an individual serial or just a model number?


It is the model number. You got a nice watch, enjoy it!


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

Gorgeous design, I'd be wearing it with a pure black strap. Keeps it "clean" Have at B42 MM chrono, but would not be too displeased with yours


----------



## baily (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all,

First post here. I own a Spacematic ECO, but have had a question about these watches for a while now. Maybe someone here can answer it? I'm wondering what the difference is between the Spacematic ECO watches and the regular Spacematic watch. Seems like a simple question, but maybe I just don't understand the nuances of automatic movements very well. Thanks!


----------



## AngrymanXL (May 26, 2008)

If i'm not mistaken the Spacematic ECO watches use an ETA Auto-Quartz movement and the Standard Spacematics are Mechanical movement.
The GMT Spacematic uses the ETA 2893-2 movement.


----------



## baily (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahh, ok, thanks. For some reason, I was thinking that all spacematics were essentially like the ECO.


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 1, 2008)

Finally got mine back...more than 4 years since ive worn it (crown
came off) ! Wife sent it off and had it fixed for me !

cool think is they replaced the crown w/ the ORIGINAL !


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice Spacematic Chrono you have there. After 4 years on the shelf, must be like getting a new watch!


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 1, 2008)

J.D. said:


> Nice Spacematic Chrono you have there. After 4 years on the shelf, must be like getting a new watch!


it is...and i must say, again, im pleased w/ the repair !

i was so disgusted w/ the busted crown issue, having had it repaired
ONCE (w/in the 1st 90days of ownership) already....i just GENTLY tossed
it in the top drawer <and *never* forgot about it> !

Had we not, recently, been w/out power for 13days (due to Hurricane IKE) the watch would still be properly set. Having lost power the winder
stopped WINDING.


----------

